# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-S5260 / GT-S5263 Star II Repair Boot Released and more [+]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [14 NOV 2011]   De******ion :   *Samsung GT-S5260 Boot Repair**Samsung GT-S5263 Boot Repair* Released Stuffs :   Samsung GT-S5260 JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-S5260 Repair File [ Compatible with GT-S5263 ]Samsung GT-S5260 Service ManualSamsung GT-S5260 Full Dump RAW FormatSamsung GT-S5260 Firmware Samsung GT-S5263 FirmwareSamsung GT-P1010 Pinouts [ Fixed ]Samsung GT-I8320 Modem Full Dump RAW FormatSamsung GT-I8320 Modem Repair Video *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tarekawy

أرد أقول إيه ,انا لسه بادور على حاجتي؟

----------


## farah48

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## med4ever

مشكورررررررررررررررر

----------


## احمد ديب

شكرا

----------


## halimo

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  

> ORT - JTAG UPDATE [14 NOV 2011]   De******ion :   *Samsung GT-S5260 Boot Repair**Samsung GT-S5263 Boot Repair* Released Stuffs :   Samsung GT-S5260 JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-S5260 Repair File [ Compatible with GT-S5263 ]Samsung GT-S5260 Service ManualSamsung GT-S5260 Full Dump RAW FormatSamsung GT-S5260 Firmware Samsung GT-S5263 FirmwareSamsung GT-P1010 Pinouts [ Fixed ]Samsung GT-I8320 Modem Full Dump RAW FormatSamsung GT-I8320 Modem Repair Video *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

